# One cube mod



## sooland (May 6, 2009)

Do you know any cubes i can make that are relatively easy and require only one cube?


----------



## deco122392 (May 6, 2009)

-Fisher cube
-Octagonal prism
-I'm all out of ideas...


----------



## jcuber (May 6, 2009)

Already been discussed, use the search bar.


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 7, 2009)

Octagon Barrel
3x3x4 Extended
3x3x5 Extended
Siamese
Fused Cube

You could also design your own mods. Because if you have the skills to cut fill and paint pieces, then an idea for a cube like a house shape etc. is possible.


----------



## (X) (May 7, 2009)

SnappleXXL said:


> Octagon Barrel
> 3x3x4 Extended
> 3x3x5 Extended
> Siamese
> ...



I'd like to see you making a siamese using only one cube


----------



## panyan (May 7, 2009)

(X) said:


> SnappleXXL said:
> 
> 
> > Octagon Barrel
> ...



you cant make the 3x3x4 or 3x3x5 with one cube either can you?


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 7, 2009)

Pretty much ALL that you can do is cut away parts.
Here are great examples that only need 1 Cube, apoxy and some kind of sanding device.

http://www.calormen.com/TwistyPuzzles/Photos/3x3x3 variants.jpg

The ball is definitely the hardest to get looking like a ball, while the pillow cube (Bottom Right) needs the most skill with apoxy. Truncated and Octagonal Prism are the easiest.


----------



## Sa967St (May 7, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> -Fisher cube
> -Octagonal prism
> I'm all out of ideas...


-half truncated cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 8, 2009)

2x2 cube??


----------



## ender9994 (May 8, 2009)

A 3x3x2 isn't really that hard to make, although it is slightly more difficult if you do not have the proper tools. Instructions on how to make one can be found here:

http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/3x3x2.htm


----------

